# simplicity regent not cranking



## tractorwiz72

i have a 1990's simplicity regent. when I turn the ignition key on it, it won't crank over. any ideas why it won't crank? also what types of safety switches are on this type of tractor?


----------



## boxco49

I have a kubota B7800HSD, and I like it.


----------



## ftorleans1

Do you hear the Starter solenoid clicking or is the tractor dead quite when you turn the key? Are you sure the battery has good power?

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------



## tractorwiz72

nope nothing happens, I'm actually powering with jumper cables hooked from my dads truck to the battery terminals


----------



## ftorleans1

Check with a test light or multimeter set for 20 volts DC between the starter solenoid side of the ignition switch and a known good ground. Turn the key to crank position and see if the test light lights or you have good 12.7 to 13.4 or near this volts. If so, the solenoid is stuck "open". A quick check is to simply use a test light at the solenoid on the ignition side with your test light clip hooked to the ground terminal. Turn the key to see if the light powers up. 
Always perform a test of your equipment before using it to test. I have seen so many folks with a bad wire or blown bulb in the test light searching like crazy just to find the Test Equipment is broken. When using a multimeter to perform a continuity test, always touch the two test probes together and be sure the meter zeros out. There again, A test lead that was fine last week can suddenly be bad and will give you a lot more headache as you try testing circuits...
If you find the solenoid to be the problem, Buy a new one. Don't try tapping it in hopes it will become trust worthy.... Once they start sticking open, its all down hill...

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------

